# Bream lures



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

What is everyones opinion on No1 preffered lure type for bream?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

GULP!


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

1) SX40 8)


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Halco Scorpion


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Gulp 2" shrimp


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

SX40, bluegill cloour,
strikepro 50mm popper
sx 60 - green & gold (of course)  
Nillsmaster 8 gram invincible (if ya can get them)


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

sx40 - no question


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

SX40
River2Sea 35mm bubble pop


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> Halco Scorpion


sx 40 for me, or sx48. Hey rawprawn - I've got a couple of these scorpions and love their action, but i'm yet to hook a fish - I thought maybe the action is too violent for bream, compared to the sx40? have you had any luck with specific colours?


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry, initially misread the question.

Best 2

squidge wriggler - best hook up ratio, but not as many strikes as chamo worm

gulp chamo worm - Most strikes, but lower hook up rate.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Crawdad in brown.


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

1)LivelyLures 
Mini Micro mullet in bleeding mullet.
Awesome little lure and only $11.95

2)Halco scorpian 35mm

3)Berkley powerbait 3inch grub .....

Thats my top 3


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

1)LivelyLures 
Mini Micro mullet in bleeding mullet.
Awesome little lure and only $11.95

2)Halco scorpian 35mm

3)Berkley powerbait 3inch grub .....

Thats my top 3


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

johnsonMAN said:


> 1)LivelyLures
> Mini Micro mullet in bleeding mullet.
> Awesome little lure and only $11.95


Definately a good bream lure, probably my most consistent hard body on the breambos.

as for the placcys i like the 2" shrimp in nucluer chicken in molting or NC, but have had them eat various gulp minnow and shrimp colours. I think with these its more a case of getting the lure in the right place at the right time,


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ecogear SX 40 ( Dare I say it... )


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

yeh i love the micro mullet it fu*ken owns and so does the powerbait 3inch grubs they always produce the goods. dont get me started on the scorpians they r the best of the f*cken lot.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Seems I'm with the majority here....the SX40 and SX48. Keen to try ecogears new chubbies as well, especially after Devo said he had a 5 to 1 hit rate over other lures!!!!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replys everyone, might have to go get some new lures i think!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Picked up one of these today, Daiwa Presso KP Crankbait :

http://www.japantackle.com/Lures/Daiwa_ ... eekKPC.htm

Bought the Black Sniper, was also told Olive was a good colour but I think that would obviously come down to what water way you were fishing and the conditions of the H20, interesting to note they come with 2 single hooks and no treble hooks.

Will let you know how it turns out...


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Was out today with my 6 year old and had a blast. Bought the CK - aka 'chubby' and trolled with it and the SX40. 12 fish - flatty 41 1nd 40cm, trevally of 36cm and 6 bream up to 26cm.

All fish were caught on the chubby!!!! Until I caught everything in my landing net. Still caught 1 flatty and 3 bream on the SX40 after that.

While they were side by side though the chubby won hands down.


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Will use most of them cheers guys


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Atomic Hardz green Tiger colour I think its called
Squidgie critter
Squidgie Wriggler
Predatek Min Min in a Orangy/black colour
Any bait intended for something else


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

ck-40 has outfished anything else i have used over the last 6 months, whether it's bream, bass, flathead or tailor.
although there's a damn nice megabass baby griffon in brown/clear hanging on the wall of the tackleshop that looks pretty impressive. i just have to pay $32 for it


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

Ecogear SX 40 - colour 352 or 310


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if the halco combat lures are any good? I was looking through one of my dads old tackle boxes and found three of them.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I go through "phases" and I moved on from the Ecogear SX's some time back. I'm currently experiencing a Bassday Kangoku Shad obsession!


----------



## shamozzle (Nov 18, 2007)

Daiwa Presso 6F


----------

